# Private health insurance for non-EU citizens



## Kathrynj

I'm very much in the research stage of retiring to either Portugal or Spain in the fall. As I'm from the US, it's more complicated and I will need to obtain medical insurance before I can get a long term visa.
I've searched this forum and other places but can't find good information on medical insurance for US citizens moving to Portugal. For Spain, there are local companies that are cheaper than BUPA and the other big companies.
I'm wondering if there are similar companies in Portugal and, if so, where I might find that information. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## siobhanwf

Most banks have schemes that might suit you. MEDIS is the one used by Milenniumbcp.pt
Dossier de Seguros - Millenniumbcp. will take you to the required link.


----------



## Noknok

We just submitted our schengen apps for a retirement visa. For the health coverage requirement, we included copies of the barebones Obama care insurance that we have, highlighting the provision for emergency coverage while outside of our regular jurisdiction. We also included emergency health coverage for travel from one of our credit cards (Amex). Our paperwork is still pending, but they accepted it all at the embassy without looking twice. Will let you know if more is asked of us.

Assuming all goes well, we'll look into more comprehensive coverage in Portugal. We don't really see doctors more than once a year anyhow, so catastrophic coverage is what we're after. I can't imagine any doctor in Lisbon being more expensive than what we have in the states. My US doc charges more than $300 for a well visit!


----------



## grammymissy

As Americans that just retired to Portugal, we purchased a health insurance policy for Multicare Insurance. We did look at the Allianz plan the bank offered, but wanted a more full insurance like we had in the USA. The cost was half of what the full insurance policy in the USA cost. For our VISA, we had to just sign a form that said we would purchase health insurance once we arrived, but I was able to purchase this plan before arrival.


----------



## Kathrynj

Thanks so much for the feedback. This is exactly the type information I was looking for and gives me several areas to research.
It's good to see you back on the forum grammymissy. I remember you left the US a couple of weeks ago and it's good to see you made it and are settled enough to post again. I look forward to continuing to gain from your experiences.


----------



## grammymissy

Kathryn,, We have now bought our house and are settling in🌻. We have collected all the paperwork at this end, for customs when our shipping container arrives in Lisbon, so that is our next task, to receive shipment here at the house and unpack. Once that is sorted we will be exchanging our drivers licenses, need a doctor sign off here for that. Then in July we need to submit for our first temporary residency, 1 year, permit. The insurance company we purchased the Multicare from was Fidelidade, you could email them for a quote🌻. Happy to help!


----------



## anapedrosa

Private visit to doctor has cost us anywhere between 37-50€ (the latter in Lisbon), so you are right, costs are much less than the US.


----------



## Cemie

Hi Kathryn,

I don't know if you're still looking, but my husband and I applied for residency from the US last year and for the health insurance requirement, we used the standard plan from World Nomads. Since World Nomads conducts all business online, we just printed out the coverage information from them and submitted it along with our applications.

Once we arrived in Portugal, we needed a private local health insurance plan to get our residency card, so we ended up signing up for the Medis plan Siobhan mentioned through ActivoBank, a subsidiary of Millennium BCP. I pay 90% less for my premium than I did in the US, though I haven't used it since I've not needed to go to a doctor yet.

Good luck with your research and move!


----------



## Kathrynj

Thanks, Cemie. I had not thought about using travel insurance for the original plan. Did you get the World Nomads policy for a number of months - or just for a few weeks to give you time to get a longer policy once you arrived?
I've purchased travel insurance for the last number of years when traveling to Europe but didn't think about using a travel policy for the purposes of getting the visa.
Thanks so much for the suggestion.


----------



## Cemie

You're very welcome! We got the plan for 3 months, but started on the Medis insurance before it was up. I don't think you can cancel the unused time, but you can extend the period of coverage. I know everyone's experience seems to differ and we were dealing with the consulate of San Francisco, but hopefully this option would work for most others.


----------



## anapedrosa

We also got my husband´s travel insurance for 3 months, the Canadian consulate recommended that.


----------



## Lmmkea

Great thread on getting health insurance in Portugal. I will be moving there in June (just received approval for the 1st step in a residency Visa) and know I will need more permanent health care coverage once I get there (right now I have the WorldNomad travel insurance). I wondered if anyone has run across the issues of age restrictions and pre-existing condition clauses. Two of the insurance companies I have found do not insurance after you turn 70. Thanks!


----------



## grammymissy

The full health insurance plan we purchased, if purchased before age 60, continues after age 70, if purchased after age 60, it will cancel at age 70. We purchased Multicare.


----------



## Lmmkea

Correct, that is what I am finding. I am 64 and will be turning 65 which seems to make it more difficult to find insurance and to find out what options are available after 70 assuming a person decides to stay and not return to the US.


----------



## Kathrynj

I am still looking at insurance and am already 65 - so am in the same situation as you regarding age. I found a couple of policies through Millinneum BCP that talk about being good from ages 55 - 75. 
I'm not as far along in my process as you, so haven't done anything except read the website. But, I'm leaving for a 'scouting' trip to Portugal on Sunday and have thought of stopping in a bank branch to see what I can find out.
I will be happy to pass on any information I get and would greatly appreciate hearing about any good prospects you find.


----------



## Lmmkea

Sounds great! I will be in Portugal on the 10th of June and plan on continuing research throught the net. I am trying to get a decent idea so I can make up my mind whether I chose not to take the Medicare Plan B option, since it seems silly to pay for it when you can't use it. One Portugal policy has that I found has travel insurance so you are covered if you go back to the states.


----------



## Kathrynj

I would definitely be interested in the policy that includes travel insurance while in the US. I also hate the idea of paying for Medicare part B, but also don't want to have a huge penalty if I decide to move back home a few years down the line.

June 10 is that last day of my trip and am hoping to make final decisions and send in all my documents for the type I visa soon after I return. I'm retiring September 1st and hope to move a few weeks after that. It's nice to 'find' someone who is going through this same process


----------



## Lmmkea

The whole Medicare thing is drives me crazy but someone reminded how much over a period of time it will cost to have a policy you cant use versus how much the penalty is .. If you live in Portugal for one year, the cost is 1200 approximately for medicare B plus you will pay about that for insurance (a good policy) and the penalty if you came back to the states would be 10% a month or 120 approximantely .. so the out of pocket expense is much larger than what you would save. 

The greatest concern I have is finding a policy that lasts and doesnt have disqualify for pre-existing conditions such as high blood pressure.


----------



## Lmmkea

Now that my initial Visa is approved I'm on the hunt for medical insurance as I know its part of the residency requirements. What I'm finding is that the insurance options seem to be limited and plus there are age restrictions. Depending on the company, once you hit 70/75 you are no longer covered (that is if you take the insurance out after age 60) .. Both options I have looked at are Portuguese, one through a bank and the other private .. any thoughts?


----------



## VinhoVerde

I have just "landed" with my residency visa in hand, but now have to apply for a 1 year temporary residence permit. I am a bit baffled as to what to do next. So, I too would appreciate thoughts on how to proceed.

What exactly are the medical insurance coverages needed that will satisfy the SEF when applying for the residence permit? When should I register with the local doctor/health authority? Before or after I have obtained medical insurance? In case it is of consequence, I will be in the Castelo Branco region, will be 60 in early 2016, and start receiving a Canadian 'state pension' (Canada Pension Plan pension, not a civil service pension) soon after. 

I'm currently looking at Medis (via Millennium Bank) options, but concerned that copayments may not be allowed by the SEF.

Thanks in advance!
VV


----------



## SpiggyTopes

We got Medis through our bank (it was easy to do before we arrived) and SEF accepted it for residency.

You will need a NIF number.


----------



## VinhoVerde

SpiggyTopes said:


> We got Medis through our bank (it was easy to do before we arrived) and SEF accepted it for residency.
> 
> You will need a NIF number.


Reply appreciated, thanks! Already have the NIF. You seem to be from England originally, mind if I ask if you needed private medical insurance for residency purposes as this is apparently not necessary for EU people or for those coming from the UK due to reciprocal health care arrangements with Portugal?


----------



## anapedrosa

Hi, 
I am not sure what you mean by having a residency Visa. My understanding is that you would have a Visa that entitles you to visit and stay in the country longer than 3 months. SEF are the authority to grant you residency and I believe that is what you are applying for now.

In terms of residency, make an appointment with SEF - Imigrante - select English.

I would recommend that you call, ask to speak with someone who speaks English (unless you speak Portuguese). Tell them that you would like to confirm what you need to bring into the office. I found them to be very helpful when I called.

In terms of the health insurance, if they list it as a requirement, take in proof of health insurance when you go in. If by co-payments you mean insuring for partial coverage, I don't think this is a problem. We were advised to get health insurance and they didn't even ask, but my husband joined me on family reunification and different bureaucratic offices can ask for different things (I know, shouldn't be so, but may as well get used to it). When getting the insurance, pay by month (not by year), then it is easy to change or cancel. We did this with our car insurance, it gave us some time to shop around and get better rates after we were better settled in.

Also, be prepared for it to take at least a month for the appointment. Once you submit all your application, you will need to wait until they notify you that it is ready, then another appointment to go in and pick it up.

In terms of the health authority (centre de saude), they will not register you until you are a resident. You will need your residency card to register at the centre de saude for your district. We registered in Lisbon and it took less than 15 minutes, but again not all offices are created equal.


In terms of your pension (CPP), it depends. SEF will be concerned with whether you can support yourself. If your CPP is the basis of that, it might be useful to have a printout of your CPP entitlement, something I imagine you can get from Service Canada, if you don't already have it. Alternatively, if you have investments you are planning to live off of, copies of your statements are a good idea.

In terms of your SEF appointment, remember the photos (passport style) and photocopies of your passport.




VinhoVerde said:


> I have just "landed" with my residency visa in hand, but now have to apply for a 1 year temporary residence permit. I am a bit baffled as to what to do next. So, I too would appreciate thoughts on how to proceed.
> 
> What exactly are the medical insurance coverages needed that will satisfy the SEF when applying for the residence permit? When should I register with the local doctor/health authority? Before or after I have obtained medical insurance? In case it is of consequence, I will be in the Castelo Branco region, will be 60 in early 2016, and start receiving a Canadian 'state pension' (Canada Pension Plan pension, not a civil service pension) soon after.
> 
> I'm currently looking at Medis (via Millennium Bank) options, but concerned that copayments may not be allowed by the SEF.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> VV


----------



## SpiggyTopes

That's all good stuff about SEF.


Do you have a checklist for SEF? 

You have an address?

I now have a file folder which I carry with me when on these trips ..... it contains EVERYTHING and I'm frightened of losing it but it has paid off several times.

We came from Dubai and I decided a year ago to seek professional help with everything from immigration to shipping to car registration to tax.

It has proved very helpful when I've been up against illogical situations here where a call from my solicitor has fixed it, and with SEF in particular.

SEF take 3 months to process residency and you don't know if there is a problem until the end ... if they write, there is a difficulty, if not, you go to collect the approval.


----------



## SpiggyTopes

About the medical cover ... my bank allowed us to cover my wife before she got her NIF number .... they actually did us a favour. Nice Portuguese kindness.

I was so relieved to get her cover that I just signed up for it without checking the conditions fully.

SEF accepted it without blinking.


----------



## rubytwo

anapedrosa said:


> In terms of the health authority (centre de saude), they will not register you until you are a resident. You will need your residency card to register at the centre de saude for your district. We registered in Lisbon and it took less than 15 minutes, but again not all offices are created equal.


Once you are a resident and can register with the local health authority what level of health care does this gain you access to. I've read reports that you then get access to basic public health services and would require private insurance as a top up and other reports that you will always need private health insurance for everything?


----------



## anapedrosa

As residents we have been using the public health care for everything. There is usually a small fee, so far we have encountered 5€ doctors visit, 3€ prescription renewal, 7.50€ visit to orthopedic surgeon in the hospital. The only significant cost I have encountered was Physiotherapy, which cost me an additional 85€ for 10 weeks of treatment. In Canada we do not have user fees (e.g. fee per visit), but we have found them manageable and considering our prescriptions are much less expensive here, the difference is more than offset.

Private healthcare does provide access to private physicians, which can reduce wait time and provide access to specific doctors. 






rubytwo said:


> Once you are a resident and can register with the local health authority what level of health care does this gain you access to. I've read reports that you then get access to basic public health services and would require private insurance as a top up and other reports that you will always need private health insurance for everything?


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Are you on the right website?


----------



## VinhoVerde

Hi all, sorry for the late reply - so many things to attend to! But now I have running water and electricity and an internet connection.
Just wanted to thank you for the useful replies about what to do next. I have applied for medical insurance and as soon as I have the paperwork in hand will be heading to the local SEF offices.

An unexpected surprise also occurred when one of the neighbors stopped by and said that he wanted part of my land as he was not informed of its sale and had a right to buy it ... Oh well, will have to deal with that next! One thing solved, one thing new. Looking at the bright side of it, I'm having to learn Portuguese rather quickly!

VV


----------

